# Aquatic turtle food for tads??



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

just wondering if anyone here has tried to feed their tads Zoo med aquatioc turtle food for hatchlings. I have a lot of this stuff but i dont have turtles anymore so i dont want to waste it. Tell me what you guys think


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> just wondering if anyone here has tried to feed their tads Zoo med aquatioc turtle food for hatchlings. I have a lot of this stuff but i dont have turtles anymore so i dont want to waste it. Tell me what you guys think


If it has been opened for more than six months old you shouldn't use it as food as the fat soluble vitamins and oils will have become oxidized. Otherwise it is okay as a tadpole food but you have to be careful to not give them so much it fouls the water. 

Ed


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

okay great, i have a container that i havent even opened yet. And are they basically the same thing as tadpole bites?


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

I've found it depends on what your feeding......Some Tads take right to it, others don't......


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Finchfrogs15 said:


> just wondering if anyone here has tried to feed their tads Zoo med aquatioc turtle food for hatchlings. I have a lot of this stuff but i dont have turtles anymore so i dont want to waste it. Tell me what you guys think


Definately give it a shot if it is still good to use. And don't forget to share the results.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

will let you guys know how it works... once my new cobalt pair that i just got today start breeding


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been feeding my group of Luristan Newts (Neurergus kaiseri) aquatic turtle food for about 15 months and they have been doing very well with it. If you use it for tads, as Ed has noted, be careful not to use so much that it fouls the water (or be prepared to make water changes to keep the water clean).

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Will make sure i do enough water changes. Are there any other foods that i should feed the tadpoles? I heard variety is the key to a successful metamorphosis


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well supplemented adults and *quality* food are the route to success. A good quality flake fish food is usually all that is needed for non-obligate egg feeder. 

Ed


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been using human-grade Spirulina for several years with good results. I also make weekly water changes to keep the water from fouling.

Richard.



Finchfrogs15 said:


> Will make sure i do enough water changes. Are there any other foods that i should feed the tadpoles? I heard variety is the key to a successful metamorphosis


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

What exactly is spirulina? I've heard a lot about it but I don't know what it is or what types of foods have it


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Spirulina is a species of algae. You can find good preparations at a health food store.

Richard.



Finchfrogs15 said:


> What exactly is spirulina? I've heard a lot about it but I don't know what it is or what types of foods have it


----------

